# What a surprise! Another MUFE haul



## Willa (Dec 29, 2008)

.....


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 29, 2008)

Nom nom nom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Awesome haul!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 29, 2008)

Ooooh, I like very much!  MUFE and brushes, 2 of my favourite things.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you had a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Willa (Dec 29, 2008)

Nom nom nom brushes!
Nom nom nom the christmas food was good also... 
But it doesnt beat the makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




People around me think I am crazy about it... I buy so much stuff hahaha

But at least, we all understand each other here


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Nom nom nom brushes!
Nom nom nom the christmas food was good also... 
But it doesnt beat the makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




People around me think I am crazy about it... I buy so much stuff hahaha

*But at least, we all understand each other here*



_

 





 We do! 
I am glad that you had a nom nom nom christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh I want some MUFE so badly now.


----------



## Hessah (Dec 30, 2008)

Do I see a taupe shadow? I NEVER saw a taupe e/s in my MUFE counter!


----------



## Willa (Dec 30, 2008)

I'll try to take a picture today during day light, it's more a greenish with gold in it


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 30, 2008)

great haul!!  enjoy


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I'll try to take a picture today during day light, it's more a greenish with gold in it_

 
Nom nom nom please!


----------



## Willa (Dec 30, 2008)

I just don't know when during the day, it's windy and the sky is covered





Hate winter


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I just don't know when during the day, it's windy and the sky is covered





Hate winter_


----------



## Willa (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Hessah (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I'll try to take a picture today during day light, it's more a greenish with gold in it_

 
when I read your description, I remembered an eyeshadow that I neglected a loooong time ago






I thought it is the same shadow, until I checked the number. It was 123


----------



## Willa (Dec 30, 2008)

The green one?


----------



## n_c (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 30, 2008)

oooh the aqua eyes bronze collection looks very nice! i love mufe!


----------



## Hessah (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah the green one


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 30, 2008)

great buys!!


----------

